# What percent tint should I get and Huper Optik for $300 or Good quality normal $120



## AComp (Aug 30, 2003)

tl_boy said:


> thats hot. i hope they are authorized though.


I found them at the "locate a dealer" link on Formula One's website. I called the shop, and was assured their work is warrantied, and that is was with Formula One. 
The guy I spoke with said they are very familar with BMWs (including E90), and they do a lot of the local dealership cars. 
They mailed me a some Formula One pamphlets, including a sample warranty. Sounded professional and legit to me. But...

*Follow-up question;* These guys are approx. 80 miles from home. Am I nuts for getting a tint job that far away? I have some concerns I may be doing a dumb thing here. 
I've never had non-factory tint installed, so I'd appreciate any advice on this.

They are the closest Formula One installers in my area. As to H.O. , there are no H.O. (auto) installers nearby. The 3 contacts H.O. corp gave me are no good.
Traveling the distance doesn't bother me. It's a nice drive, and of course I'll be in my new 325!  
The obvious downside is the distance if I have any problems later. So I am hoping/assuming they do a quality install. That's why I want Formula One or H.O. and don't mind driving the distance if it's worth it.


----------



## tl_boy (Aug 12, 2005)

I do not think that you will need to go back for anything as long as they are a reputable shop.

Tint is maintenance free, and you'll probably never need to see them again. But, 80 miles is pretty far. Personally, I wouldn't go that far, but each situation is different. Does South Carolina get really hot (to where you'd really benefit from HO or F1?), are there other reliable tint shops in the area, that offer quality lifetime tint, but that may not be HO or F1? (Madico, Llumar, etc).



AComp said:


> I found them at the "locate a dealer" link on Formula One's website. I called the shop, and was assured their work is warrantied, and that is was with Formula One.
> The guy I spoke with said they are very familar with BMWs (including E90), and they do a lot of the local dealership cars.
> They mailed me a some Formula One pamphlets, including a sample warranty. Sounded professional and legit to me. But...
> 
> ...


----------



## richyz (Jul 9, 2005)

Speaking as someone who has been in the tinting industry for almost twenty years - what you call Good Quality normal tint might be fine for you.

The main considerations would be how you like the appearance of the two films, and whether or not you want to block more of the heat from entering through the windows (which you might since you live in Houston). As someone else posted, ceramic Huper Optik film of the same visible light blocking percentage as a standard film will block more of the heat than will the standard film.


----------



## tl_boy (Aug 12, 2005)

I've already decided to ge the Ceramic HO. Thanks though.



richyz said:


> Speaking as someone who has been in the tinting industry for almost twenty years - what you call Good Quality normal tint might be fine for you.
> 
> The main considerations would be how you like the appearance of the two films, and whether or not you want to block more of the heat from entering through the windows (which you might since you live in Houston). As someone else posted, ceramic Huper Optik film of the same visible light blocking percentage as a standard film will block more of the heat than will the standard film.


----------



## AComp (Aug 30, 2003)

tl_boy said:


> I do not think that you will need to go back for anything as long as they are a reputable shop.
> 
> Tint is maintenance free, and you'll probably never need to see them again. But, 80 miles is pretty far. Personally, I wouldn't go that far, but each situation is different. Does South Carolina get really hot (to where you'd really benefit from HO or F1?), are there other reliable tint shops in the area, that offer quality lifetime tint, but that may not be HO or F1? (Madico, Llumar, etc).


Summer is pretty harsh; temps are in the 90's, with matching % humidity! Heat rejection and UV protection are my primary reasons for tint. Doing my research is what led to learning about ceramic film, and I decided that was the way to go.

As to local shops, there are only 2 that I know of. Neither of them do HO, F1, or Llumar. 
One of the shops seems to be primarily audio, and they don't have a tint installer right now. :thumbdwn: 
I called the other shop and they charge $140, and say it's lifetime warranty. Don't know the brand they use. I did see a co-worker's truck that was done there. It had a couple of minor defects...and when the job was being done, the installer was the only one at the shop so he was answering the phone, etc. while installing the film. 

If I was doing a short term lease, I wouldn't be so "anal", but this will be the nicest car I've ever owned, and plan on keeping it for 5-7 years.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

AComp said:


> Summer is pretty harsh; temps are in the 90's, with matching % humidity! Heat rejection and UV protection are my primary reasons for tint. Doing my research is what led to learning about ceramic film, and I decided that was the way to go.
> 
> As to local shops, there are only 2 that I know of. Neither of them do HO, F1, or Llumar.
> One of the shops seems to be primarily audio, and they don't have a tint installer right now. :thumbdwn:
> ...


Anything under $200 dollars is going to be polyester dyed films. It will turn purple/fade in less than 3 years and rear window will start to bubble up. The give you a "lifetiime" warranty in hope that you do not keep your car that long.

If you do not have access to ceramic film that you may want to look a hight quality non metallic film such as 3M or Madico Charcool (not to be confused with their cheapo stuff called Charcoal). Obviously you will not get the heat rejection of ceramic film.

Have you called HO headquarters to inquire about installer in your area? Here is their number:

Toll Free:888.296.FILM (3456)

This is list of installers in SC from the FormulaOne website. Maybe one of those is relatively close to you:

<TABLE borderColor=#333399 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 bgColor=#ffffff border=1>*******>*******>*******><TR bgColor=#000066>[TH]Miles[/TH][TH]Name & Phone[/TH][TH]Address[/TH][/TR][TR][TD]
16E
*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>[/TD][TD]*F1 of Columbia*
(803) 798-2665

[/TD][TD]602 Bush River Road
Columbia, SC <NOBR>29210</NOBR> 
[email protected]

[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
54SW
*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>[/TD][TD]*Augusta Sun Control*
(706) 855-8819
(706) 855-8834 (FAX)

[/TD][TD]3822-B Commercial Court
Martinez, GA <NOBR>30907</NOBR> 
[email protected]

[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
84NW
*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>[/TD][TD]*Automotive & Solar Accents*
(864) 268-0888

[/TD][TD]1804 N. Pleasantburg Drive
Greenville, SC <NOBR>29609</NOBR> 

[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
92E
*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>[/TD][TD]*Extreme Auto*


[/TD][TD]2213-B West Palmetto Street
Florence, SC <NOBR>29501</NOBR> 

[/TD][/TR]********>********>********>[/TABLE]<TABLE borderColor=#333399 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 bgColor=#ffffff border=1>*******>*******>*******><TR bgColor=#000066>[TH]Miles[/TH][TH]Name & Phone[/TH][TH]Address[/TH][/TR][TR][TD]
16E
*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>[/TD][TD]*F1 of Columbia*
(803) 798-2665

[/TD][TD]602 Bush River Road
Columbia, SC <NOBR>29210</NOBR> 
[email protected]

[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
54SW
*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>[/TD][TD]*Augusta Sun Control*
(706) 855-8819
(706) 855-8834 (FAX)

[/TD][TD]3822-B Commercial Court
Martinez, GA <NOBR>30907</NOBR> 
[email protected]

[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
84NW
*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>[/TD][TD]*Automotive & Solar Accents*
(864) 268-0888

[/TD][TD]1804 N. Pleasantburg Drive
Greenville, SC <NOBR>29609</NOBR> 

[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
92E
*******>*******>*******>
********>********>********>[/TD][TD]*Extreme Auto*


[/TD][TD]2213-B West Palmetto Street
Florence, SC <NOBR>29501</NOBR> 

[/TD][/TR]********>********>********>[/TABLE]


----------



## AComp (Aug 30, 2003)

LDV330i,
Thanks for the info, especially about the polyester. What you described there is exactly what I don't want!
That's why I'm willing to go out of my way to get a quality film - thanks to your and other bimmerfester's recommendations! :thumbup: 

I have called HO for installers in my area; Of the 3 no.'s given, one doesn't use HO products, the other doesn't do autos, and the 3rd won't return my calls. 

The installer I previously mentioned (from pg.1) was found on FormulaOne's site, but you used different search than I 'cause they aren't on the list you pasted. But if you punch in state (sc), or my zip (29445), they're listed; Low Country Window Tinting, Beaufort, SC.

Thanks!


----------



## wsubimmer (Apr 27, 2006)

HO is it when it comes to Tint. We have the 40 on our touring and love it. I would highly recommend it. 

On Huper contact info. For what ever reason that company has the worst customer service I have ever seen. I emailed them and tried to call them to get local dealers and it was a PITA. They only listed one dealer in Nevada and i was in Seattle. That is obviously a no go. What I ened up doing was calling every tint shop in the phone book and asking if they intalled Huper. Finally I got a line on a couple of shops that did it. 

It cost me 5 bones to get the wagon done but worth every penny!


----------

